# Healthcare workers without childcare



## zsuzsa (1 Apr 2020)

Hi there, I am a doctor, we have been informed by our employer that we are still expected to cover childcare. Now I had a childminder arranged when the creches closed but she won't come to the house now. I tried looking online as I understand we as essential workers can still have essential childcare provided but nobody will come - I was accused of acting illegally by one childminder in pressuring people to come and work! Has anyone got any advice? I would 100% prefer to be at work and can split half days with my husband but that's not acceptable to work. I really feel I'm doing my best here, it's out of my control.


----------



## noproblem (1 Apr 2020)

zsuzsa said:


> Hi there, I am a doctor, we have been informed by our employer that we are still expected to cover childcare. Now I had a childminder arranged when the creches closed but she won't come to the house now. I tried looking online as I understand we as essential workers can still have essential childcare provided but nobody will come - I was accused of acting illegally by one childminder in pressuring people to come and work! Has anyone got any advice? I would 100% prefer to be at work and can split half days with my husband but that's not acceptable to work. I really feel I'm doing my best here, it's out of my control.


Really tough and an awful lot of people in the same spot. I know it's not the thing to say or do but grandparents are doing this in their thousands. In a lot of cases they don't really want to, nor do the children want to ask, but it's their children and grandchildren and it has to be done. Hate to say it, but what about your own parents?


----------



## llgon (1 Apr 2020)

You're definitely not acting illegally so don't worry about that.  At the moment I think there are plenty of people around who would be glad of the work.  Not sure if you're looking for someone with qualifications or if age or experience is important to you. Might depend on the age of your children and how many. My opinion would be finding a nice reliable person would be most important.

I think there are plenty of college students at the moment who are finishing up their courses, might have some study to do but not overly busy and plenty of free time.  My suggestion would be to ask colleagues at work or neighbours who have children at this age if they might be interested. 

Otherwise there are county childcare committees around the country who advise and train childcare workers and facilities. If you look up your local one they might be able to give you some help.

If your employer has a HR department it would be no harm to contact them either. The health services are under pressure at the moment to provide childcare. You might be able to find out if there's anything going on behind the scenes or how other employees in a similar situation have got on.


----------



## noproblem (1 Apr 2020)

I think the OP is saying that there may indeed be people who will childmind but because of her job and the perceived danger of getting infected they don't want to work for what might be termed hospital parents.


----------



## llgon (1 Apr 2020)

Yes, I gathered that but I think there are plenty who wouldn't be put off by this as the risk would be so low. Particularly children of other healthcare workers and students in late teens/early twenties.


----------



## marygl (1 Apr 2020)

I also work in the healthservice and after much stress was fortunate enough to find someone to childmind locally. However,  I was also told by a colleague of a Facebook group called Covid 19-Teachers and SNAs willing to help, Best of luck


----------



## llgon (1 Apr 2020)

Yes, forgot about that. RTE featured it:









						Covid-19: FB page provides childcare for health staff
					

A new Facebook page has been created to link up childcare professionals and teachers with healthcare staff in need of support due to the Covid-19 outbreak.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## DeeKie (1 Apr 2020)

Would you take to Twitter? Some great things happen there. Student nurses about to be evicted rehoused, people returned home etc. Also take to your local WhatsApp groups. A lot of people helping in a crisis. Key thing is to find them. Good luck. And also thank you.


----------



## zsuzsa (2 Apr 2020)

Thank you. Yes grandparents aren't an option, my parents are far away and his have medical conditions and are unable to manage the kids anyway!
Thanks for your suggestions, everyone. I will have a look and hopefully can get someone. I think it's just the attitude of work, that this is something I controlled.


----------

